# What is it about the MJ plant?



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

That makes us want to :watchplant: all Dam Day...its Kinda like a running river..or an open camp fire...I get up in morning:bolt: to Shed...yeah i know I aint gots no cloths on yet but something may have changed.:stoned: ..nope okay  ..back in for some coffee.  Brush teeth..ya.ya.ya:doh: Wait!!!...did I forget to check...(whatever)..:bolt: back to shed to check....



Next thing you know Its Lunch...:shocked: and Im still Naked..:spit: 

I dont do this over my corn.lol



I LOVE YOU MARY JANE WAUNA:hubba:


----------



## GeezerBudd (Aug 16, 2008)

:yeahthat: 
Exactly what I am looking forward to-lol



Gb


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 17, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> That makes us want to :watchplant: all Dam Day...its Kinda like a running river..or an open camp fire...I get up in morning:bolt: to Shed...yeah i know I aint gots no cloths on yet but something may have changed.:stoned: ..nope okay  ..back in for some coffee. Brush teeth..ya.ya.ya:doh: Wait!!!...did I forget to check...(whatever)..:bolt: back to shed to check....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2008)

i will be sure to post some...the best ones come at Christmas..lol...when theres snow...Man things on body get cold ..lol


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh so I'm not alone 
I sometimes think my wife is jealous I'm spending more time in my grow room or looking at what's in the grow room... Or posting on MP... Is she jealous or just stoned???  She smokes more than me but ain't so mad about growing... 
Or am I stoned? Should I roll again??


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 17, 2008)

i think we're all like that at first.. the more you do it the less you'll look at them.. i check mine twice a day unless somethings wrong with one then its every ten minutes.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 17, 2008)

hey people... you all sound a little freakish...

come on!... get a life!... this is a plant, people  - granted, it gets u high when smoked, but it's still a plant  

that's it, man.... none 'a you'ze are ever gunna babysit my kids... don't know if they're gunna have more priority.... 

Freaks! :rofl:


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

i get the mind numbing feeling i get when i see a gorgeous women pass me when i see my ladies. minus the sexual arrousal tho.  i cant explain it it just happens im all in awe.  i think its kinda like kids if ya got em. u  bring em up ur ways an all u nurture them  all sothey can grow up and give u grand babies(i.e.buds) and  get to enjoy the ups to havin them round  but never havin to deal wit the woes an strifes of parent hood (i.e. goin to dealers spendin big bucks for so little etc) u get the perks but no downs and the fact that u know this is all becuz u made it happen wit alot of hard work an extra effort etc...is a sense of accomplishment a proud feeling a feeling that a weight has been uplifted from ya shoulders when ur sittin with pounds of free bud in ur lap and all becuz u made it happen  all u and thats wat makes me so bonkers bout mary.... JMO  thank-you    
   so inconclusion i have to disagree with ur post sorry but its all good each to their own i always say...   and if something someone does bothers u  dont watch  as well or involve ya self in it or  participate in wat things people may do that make u think "dam wat freaks"   well if that makes me a freak that i love to watch an admire my girls every which way i can an appreciate them wit a passion then so be it i'm a freak then i guess  lol.  but i'm diggin it  lol.  and i'm very stoned righ now  lol wake n fry


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 17, 2008)

*:farm:I find I like to grow tomatoes and peppers too, and I get the same kinda pleasure out of each :watchplant:  I think the mystique of the weed is in the buzz :stoned: *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 17, 2008)

oh ya, Puffin... I love growing a vegetable garden too... when I can  .

I ain't give'n nobody sheet... I was just doing this -->:ignore:  (you do realize, eh?... I just love to hear the sound of my own "voice"?...)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2008)

zipflip...dont take what crazy sayn seriously my friend...He runs around naked with his ladies outside...Just wont admit it..lol...and will agree with *slowmo77* after you are smoking your own and have stash built up you dont check them as much, unless something is wrong...i had to post this thread cause i was reading a lot of posts lately about people being memorized by this plant..and felt the same way..just wanted everyone to know I Love to grow the "  PLANT"

Thanks


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

i wasnt takin it to offense i just felt opposite was all.   but yeah i suppose once i'm sittin  wit my harvest under my belt if i have still by time next grow i'm sure i wont be as apprehensive bout it beins i been relyin on purchasing mine all my life til now...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i wasnt takin it to offense i just felt opposite was all. but yeah i suppose once i'm sittin wit my harvest under my belt if i have still by time next grow i'm sure i wont be as apprehensive bout it beins i been relyin on purchasing mine all my life til now...


 


I was right where you are ...just about a year ago...Good luck




take care and be safe


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

it always makes ya day  when people tell ya good luck and comment on  ya grow (good comments) bein a newb still i tend to start feelin pesimistic at times an whenever i hear a good thin fromsomeone it always changes my perspective.  i truly believe i found a new hobby finally in life somethini enjoy---growing. hell i may even start a real vegetable garden next year just to fool around a bit  only practice trial an error  hands on will make perfect


----------



## andy52 (Aug 17, 2008)

thought it was just me.my girlfriend is jealous as hech.she even said,"i never thought i would have to be jealous over some stupid plants." sure made her mad when i told her not to call my babies stupid,lol seriously,she left for the weekend to go to her daughters because of this little argument,lol she doesn't know that it just gives me more time to be with my babies,lol thanks  4u2smoke


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> thought it was just me.my girlfriend is jealous as hech.she even said,"i never thought i would have to be jealous over some stupid plants." sure made her mad when i told her not to call my babies stupid,lol seriously,she left for the weekend to go to her daughters because of this little argument,lol she doesn't know that it just gives me more time to be with my babies,lol thanks  4u2smoke



lol  sorry i'm not laughin at u  just the play of things.  looks like u aint gettin any for a while huh?  lol   sorry man. just don't try to substitute ya plants for her in that act. then i'd say that would be a lil freakish  lol  hope u two smooth things out god speed wit that my frend 
  but look at it this way. ya other ladies dont talk back they will listen to every word u say they wont whine ***** get mad or even cut ya junk off which some angry women have been known to do to some their lovers  lol... (just on the brighter side):giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> thought it was just me.my girlfriend is jealous as hech.she even said,"i never thought i would have to be jealous over some stupid plants." sure made her mad when i told her not to call my babies stupid,lol seriously,she left for the weekend to go to her daughters because of this little argument,lol she doesn't know that it just gives me more time to be with my babies,lol thanks 4u2smoke


 

Best to make up with girlfriend...i read on here lots of times...women getting mad and killing plants...and even calling cops on boyfriend...my advice to those that have a wife or girlfriend....dont piss them off..they can do things that will make your life Hell...so keep the real Ladies happy...or you and your babies wont be...this is a crazy Plant huh?:giggle:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 17, 2008)

*the Old Lady :angrywife: doesnt know about my love of growing, but She has a pretty good idea I like to smoke :bong1:  She has refered to Me as that old fart Puffin on that bong where his right hand used to be :rofl:  *


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

i'm so glad my  ex is gone an im single in these times now after hearin all that


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2008)

bump..


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Oct 10, 2008)

Definately fun to watch them.  IDC what anyone says.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 10, 2008)

after reading all those posts about:bolt: to the shed/plants/grow room too often and spending less with women...  well... I have done explained directly to my girlfriend very carefully..I said.. listen here,  I am not gonna get married.. I'm sorry.. I believe Marriage is more hassle.. just that  relationship comes easier than marriage, and both comes in same sides but little more hassle in the marriage side....
I'm growing vegetable plants too.. all those plants I grew, growing.. they did not give me any hassles like women do..... for example I get up in the morning, start the coffee, then :bolt: visitin' each plants, obverse, look for errors, see how much water they hold so far..temperatures of air, and water..
these takes time...  I explained really very clear to my girlfriend about it... I do not argue with plants like all women like to do:angrywife:   then I get  then I :hairpull: and zoom to :smoke1:  then  , so what the heck?  providing a roof... be blessed.. keep the house clean can appericate the head of household..   there is not many of good women that cook, follow the priorities ....  what I am asking is   be supportive... be there, be here for the house and keep house clean.... man have thing to do... grow foods...save some expenses in pockets for rain days.. blah blah..  and love ya okay? I'm around,  not visiting bar or friends house and play around.. so be cool  dont try :argue:  with me I'm just a :farm: , we cool?


----------



## subie73 (Oct 11, 2008)

do the same thing too. before anything i go check, sometimes i just walk back and forth and i have to tell my self it "doesn't change within minutes."


----------



## jane_doe (Oct 11, 2008)

well comen from a lady I am the same when it comes to my plants its the first thing I do in the morning and the last thing I do before I go to bed my husband makes the same comments and I've always thought pretty much along the same lines as well my plants wont give me no **** for spending time with them him on the other had rather watch football or someother boring thing to me my plants are more interesting then any football game (sorry to you sports fans just not a football lover) Heck if I can get away with it I spend a bit of time in there I think they feel me there and grow faster lol Who know's this is my second grow so I think when I get a few under my belt I might not live in my grow room lol but who know's if i get more plants that means i have to spend more time tending to them heck my husband might never see me again! lol  hey maybe he wont notice lol it is football season... 



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> my advice to those that have a wife or girlfriend....dont piss them off..they can do things that will make your life Hell...so keep the real Ladies happy...or you and your babies wont be...this is a crazy Plant huh?




LOL SO TRUE!


----------



## cuy103 (Oct 11, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I dont do this over my corn.lol



LOL.  That's cuz your corn don't get you high...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a 5 gal bucket seat in front of my cab, with an old comfy boat cushion on top.  I've considered a wireless web cam inside the box so I can do some time lapse photography


----------



## warlock (Nov 15, 2008)

Yup feel the same way:watchplant: :fid: :guitar: :giggle: :yeahthat: :clap: :lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I have a 5 gal bucket seat in front of my cab, with an old comfy boat cushion on top. I've considered a wireless web cam inside the box so I can do some time lapse photography


 

I thaught of that..lol..But then I would never come on here..I would be watchibg them 24/7..lol...I am getting better..only need to see them 6 times a day.. 


would like to see these time photos..do you have a day by day shots  for all grow?   I have seen a few get started but never finish..I tried but I understand Life gets in way sometimes..well all the time..lol..maybe a camera with day timer huh?  Thanks for shareing and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

lol no matter how much of a rush i am to get to work i always manage to check on my plants as soon as i get outta bed - sometimes even when i'm dying for a wee, it just can;t wait, i need to see them make sure they still happy 

I grow a lot of things now - never used to, i used to be very good at killing plants, but growing mj helped me to appreciate the plants and treat em with respect. you guys taught me that they need oxygen just as much as water - but yea mj is the best looking plant in my 'garden'


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

Thaught I would bring it up again:rofl:  I still feel the same:lama::bolt::bong:


----------

